

THIS is how you code.  - mcavaliere
http://mikecavaliere.com/images/This-is-how-you-code.jpg

======
lucasnemeth
Since I am a Vim user, I think mine "hjkl" and "esc" keys are way more used
than the ones in the picture.

------
olgeni
You code with half of your keyboard missing?

------
algebr
Clearly not an emacs user.

